# Sprocker help!



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a 16 month old gorgeous little dog, she's a springer x cocker (sprocker), with the sweetest personality. I let my 3yr old daughter name her, so she's called "Tink" (tinkerbell) !!! She is proving to live up to her name! She is the craziest dog i have ever known.

Is it possible for a dog to have hyperactivity? I'll take her for a two hour walk and she is still crazy and restless when we get home.
Whilst walking i have tried everything I can think of to get her to heel, but with no luck. I've tried using a halti, but all she does is walk with her head pulled to one side and continued to pull. She understands basic commands, like sit, lay, roll, bed, wee-wee's etc. 

I'd like to take her to classes, but she is so aggitated around other dogs, i dont think we'd be welcome. Also, when people walk close on a walk she barks at them, I'm not sure if she feels protective towards me?

She is so gentle and playful with my daughter. In the summer she was playing in the garden for hours, in my daughters wendy house, letting my daughter brush her and throwing stuff for her etc.

Any ideas more than welcome. My partner is getting fed up with her and how hard work she is. I'm not willing to give up on her as she's so lovely. Just stuck for ideas!


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Sadly she sounds like a typical springer to me. They are working dogs and have high energy needs. Did you have her from a small pup? Some of her issues sound like socialisation ones. Does she go off lead on her walks so she can have a good gallop about or are you worried about her behaviour out in public?
A good trainer will not turn you away just because your dog is a bit naughty, that is what they are there for, I don't suppose they ever see many perfect ones!
Good luck with it, I'm sure there will be some more helpful advice coming.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

She sounds typical for her breeds, both are working animals with springers having high energy and endurance, add to that her age many dogs hit puberty at 10 - 12 mths only going out of it a 2 so teenage issues also apply. 

Your vet is the best person to seek help from as he can recommend a training class/behaviourist who can assess what YOU as owners need to learn to help her mature to a mentally healthy happy dog.


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

Thankyou both so much for your advice.

Yeah i do allow her off the lead but i think she even understands that she isn't good with other dogs as when another is approaching she will come to my call straight away so i can put her on the lead. It's my own fault that she's not good with other dogs as i only get to walk her early morning or after work (its usually dark) so not too many dogs around for her to socialise with. A friend of mine came for a walk a few weeks ago and bought his VERY obedient dog with him to see if we could help her socialise. We kept them both on the lead at first, she was very vocal, but generally kept to her own route, so we let them off the lead. She just ran circles round him - literally! and just kept barking in his face. At first he just carried on as if she wasnt even there, but after 15 or so minutes of this he became disturbed by it and wouldnt walk away from his owner. I've tried completely ignoring her, trying to get her attention towards something else, tried telling her off - even punishing her by taking her back to the car or home, but she just doesnt get it!

Will definately look into classes! As i say, she has a lovely personality and very loving and affectionate. Definately not ready to throw the towel in.

Thanks again!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cant you get her obsessed by a ball to the point of her carrying it with her when shes out on walks. I have a loony springer x collie who is perfect with people and other dogs but has an annoying habit of barking the whole time shes out. As she now carries her ball she cant bark and carry so our walk and runs are peaceful.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Triggy said:


> I have a 16 month old gorgeous little dog, she's a springer x cocker (sprocker), with the sweetest personality. I let my 3yr old daughter name her, so she's called "Tink" (tinkerbell) !!! She is proving to live up to her name! She is the craziest dog i have ever known.
> 
> Is it possible for a dog to have hyperactivity? I'll take her for a two hour walk and she is still crazy and restless when we get home.
> Whilst walking i have tried everything I can think of to get her to heel, but with no luck. I've tried using a halti, but all she does is walk with her head pulled to one side and continued to pull. She understands basic commands, like sit, lay, roll, bed, wee-wee's etc.
> ...


Can only echo what others have said, but just to add - Be careful how much exercise she is getting. She is only young and over exercising now could throw up issues later in life. She is made up of two working breeds, so mental stimulation is just as important as physical, you can walk her legs off but if she's still bored there's going to be no stopping her. : victory:


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

As a mal owner, one of the things some of the sled dog owners do is get a dog backpack, the dog wears this and can learn to carry weight or just walking supplies in it (chocolate bars and coke!!) It is introduced slowly but can help them use up their energy a bit more in a controlled fashion. Obviously your dog won't be carrying as much as a malamute but many dogs enjoy doing this..

4 Active Dogs Backpacks, Rucksacks for Dog Gear, Largest Range | 4activedogs.co.uk


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Cant you get her obsessed by a ball to the point of her carrying it with her when shes out on walks. I have a loony springer x collie who is perfect with people and other dogs but has an annoying habit of barking the whole time shes out. As she now carries her ball she cant bark and carry so our walk and runs are peaceful.


She does have balls etc on walks, but if another dog approaches she just drops it to bark. :banghead: I'm gonna get her to training classes and hope that we can work it out. As always, its probably not her fault, but something i'm doing wrong... fingers crossed! Thanks tho!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Can only echo what others have said, but just to add - Be careful how much exercise she is getting. She is only young and over exercising now could throw up issues later in life. She is made up of two working breeds, so mental stimulation is just as important as physical, you can walk her legs off but if she's still bored there's going to be no stopping her. : victory:


D'oh, I read '16 weeks' instead of '16 months', ignore that. :lol2: Same still applies on mental/physical stimulation though.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

shes from two working breeds what do you expect! and she's from two working breeds that are bred for running all day hunting cover and covering large areas, they are very cleave need to have the something to do, she needs a Job!!


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Can only echo what others have said, but just to add - Be careful how much exercise she is getting. She is only young and over exercising now could throw up issues later in life. She is made up of two working breeds, so mental stimulation is just as important as physical, you can walk her legs off but if she's still bored there's going to be no stopping her. : victory:


We've tried lots of mental stimulation games and toys with her. We've used kongs, hidden biscuits/treats around so she has to hunt them out, she LOVES empty plastic bottles and she'll play with them for hours, but still the same afterwads. She is hilarious to watch as she just cant stay still. Since we've had her, i've literally only caught her asleep 4 times! Shes just so crazy.

I have only once walked her that long...as far as i can remember! I try to vary her walks. Sometimes we'll go down beach for an hours walk, other times (when i havent got as much time) she'll have 20mins high intense exercise, with me throwing balls for her. She loves it, never wants to come back to me if she has her ball, I have to have 2 so she drops one as she runs for the other. 

we took her for her jabs before christmas and the vet couldnt believe how energetic and strong she was. She's smaller than other sprockers I've seen, but it took 3 of us to hold her down for her injections :lol2: she's just nuts! Thanks for advice tho! Will keep it in mind not to over exercise!


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

Disgruntled said:


> As a mal owner, one of the things some of the sled dog owners do is get a dog backpack, the dog wears this and can learn to carry weight or just walking supplies in it (chocolate bars and coke!!) It is introduced slowly but can help them use up their energy a bit more in a controlled fashion. Obviously your dog won't be carrying as much as a malamute but many dogs enjoy doing this..
> 
> 4 Active Dogs Backpacks, Rucksacks for Dog Gear, Largest Range | 4activedogs.co.uk


Great idea and brill website! Cheers. :2thumb:


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> shes from two working breeds what do you expect! and she's from two working breeds that are bred for running all day hunting cover and covering large areas, they are very cleave need to have the something to do, she needs a Job!!


But i know people who have them as non-working pets as well and they are perfectly happy. I generally think she's more hyperactive than normal. My original question was can dogs be hyperactive? What i mean is, some humans have "hyperactivity" for one reason or another. Is it possible for dogs to have it?


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

She will likely always be hyper its what spockers are i'm afraid. I'd definately find a good training class or one to one trainer that uses positive reinforcement methods. The back pack is an excellent idea! I'd also look into clicker training her as it really gets dogs to think for themselves, and you can get many books on tricks which you could teach her to keep her mentally busy. She will always be a dog that is going to need a lot of input from you but it sounds as if you are willing to put in the effort. As said ny others she will need continous mental stimulation as its just if not more important than physical, you have a very smart dog!

Heres some good links for clicker training, it really is worthwhile even if it rakes you a little while to learn.

YouTube - An Introduction to Clicker Training
YouTube - How To Train A Dog To Settle Down / Relax
YouTube - How to teach your dog to STOP pulling! (part 1)
YouTube - How to teach your dog to CALMLY walk on a LOOSE LEASH (part II)
YouTube - kikopup dog training

As for introducing her to dogs, once she understands what the clicker means i would go somewhere quiet where you are unlikely to bump into other dogs. Ask your friend with her dog to walk at a distance from you (it needs to be however far away your dog can sope with without barking). Click and reward her for not barking, and do this for several sessions before reducing the distance. The key is to avoid letting her practice the habit as it will only get worse if you allow this. Do not tell her off as that will just make her more anxious. She will gradually be able to walk along side your friends dogs and she should be more comfortable and not feel the need to relax, but it will take time and mustn't be rushed.

Its not something that will be fixed within a couple a couple of sessions and you need to be consistent and not keep swopping from one training method to another. Clicker training does work and is something you can use for training anything that you want/need to train your dog.

Good luck :2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Triggy said:


> But i know people who have them as non-working pets as well and they are perfectly happy. I generally think she's more hyperactive than normal. My original question was can dogs be hyperactive? What i mean is, some humans have "hyperactivity" for one reason or another. Is it possible for dogs to have it?


Every dog has a different energy level but not all Sprockers can really be considered the same "breed" there are show cockers and then there are more normal cockers and then there are real working lines cockers, which make poor pets as a pet life can drive them crazy, all of which will have different energy levels. The same then can be said of Springers everything from show through pets to true workers, again fairly unsuitable as pets. Having a cross of two true workers will easily make for the dog you describe.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Kare said:


> Every dog has a different energy level but not all Sprockers can really be considered the same "breed" there are show cockers and then there are more normal cockers and then there are real working lines cockers, which make poor pets as a pet life can drive them crazy, all of which will have different energy levels. The same then can be said of Springers everything from show through pets to true workers, again fairly unsuitable as pets. Having a cross of two true workers will easily make for the dog you describe.


even if one parent is a working type the pups can be manic


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree with what everyone has said regarding breed - they are high energy dogs.

Is it worth looking at her food to? What do you feed her? Ive read that some foods can cause hyperactivity especially in high energy dogs! 
Skinners Trial&field is a good working dog food...its lower in protein and is free of all the additives&preservatives that all can cause hyperactivity from what I have read  Being a working dog food it is also VAT free so cheaper. 

I feed the puppy version to my shar pei x collie/lab....1) because he is half a collie/lab and 2) because shar peis are prone to allergies and being additive/preserative free and wheat/gluten free it is hypo allergenic.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

samurai said:


> even if one parent is a working type the pups can be manic


You know on first post I did go into all that, especially with it being a cross breed, but then decided I was waffling and deleted it :lol2:


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

Kare said:


> Every dog has a different energy level but not all Sprockers can really be considered the same "breed" there are show cockers and then there are more normal cockers and then there are real working lines cockers, which make poor pets as a pet life can drive them crazy, all of which will have different energy levels. The same then can be said of Springers everything from show through pets to true workers, again fairly unsuitable as pets. Having a cross of two true workers will easily make for the dog you describe.





samurai said:


> even if one parent is a working type the pups can be manic


Yeah fair one! I generally didn't realise it worked like that, I've had dogs all my life (including a lab), so thought i knew roughly what i was letting myself in for... she's proven me sooo wrong! 

I'll get her some training etc and see how she goes. If I ever feel like its becoming unfair on her I'd have to make a decision, but I love her to bits n will try my hardest to work with her and make her a happy, controllable pet first.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

There is a cocker forum i visit and 90% of the posts are saying don't get a working cocker, you do not know what you are letting yourself in for. I, like you, have a retriever, i have a working lines Golden retriever, a high energy dog, and i thought a working cocker would be a good addition, however reading the forum I realised very quickly that they a completely different thing altogether, they can truly be a dog without any kind of off stitch whatsoever unless you can make providing for them a main part of your daily life, which understandability in normal life few people are in a position to do.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

working dogs are working dogs the working cocker has been bred for speed stamina and energy, its also one reason I try not to rehome my working labradors to pet homes, unless they are high energy pet homes were they get the exercise and stimulation they need (not an hour walk once a day then in house ) 

you need to find her a job, why not train her for working you don't have to use her for shooting/beating/picking up but the basic obedience and retrieving will keep her stimulated if not working cockers do great at agility 

no offence to you but I wish people would stop getting working dogs as pets its not fair on the dog or owner


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Unfortunately the show versions of some breeds are so :censor::up: that you will see more and more people turning to the working lines, the whole fit for purpose drive. Of course the real question has sometimes to be are they fit for your purpose rather than are they fit for their original purpose.

My working retriever, a true holway type lines Quote "20kg rocket dog" isnt working, but she is a therapy dog, and we are very active people who spend a lot of time on the beach and out and about. She comes to see the Elderly with me doing tricks and having to use a lot of mental energy and she rides to appointments to discuss peoples solar power with the husbands clients so is very very rarely left alone, and to be honest many show lines retrievers would not keep up with her life and still be ready for fun with us at the end of the day so even though we don't shoot sometimes the informed choice for a pet home is the working lines. Most importantly she is a very very happy dog, with an off switch.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Kare said:


> Unfortunately the show versions of some breeds are so :censor::up: that you will see more and more people turning to the working lines, the whole fit for purpose drive. Of course the real question has sometimes to be are they fit for your purpose rather than are they fit for their original purpose.


Particularly in these two spaniel breeds, unfortunately - have to say I would choose working lines or at the very least choose part coloured pet cocker lines.

To answer the OP's question - I think Michelle is right, diet has a big influencing factor on things. I'm a big fan of BARF but even if you're not why not try chucking some raw beef bones to your doggly so the pup has something to work away at? I think the magnesium content is really calming. 

We use 'Calm Eze' tablets (also which are L-Tryptophan with a bit of Selenium) from Johnsons which are like a version of Serene-Um but less expensive on our young dog. Also DAP & Rescue Remedy. He gets really hyper when he's stressed or anxious and it takes days and says for his levels of stress to go back to normal after a particularly challenging walk or event!

Everyone else is right, too - mental stimulation is a MASSIVE factor too - heelwork on walks and getting the dog to focus on you are easy to integrate and require concentration.


----------



## trukevoli (Aug 3, 2010)

Not sure if this will help or work but my mum has a very exciteable alsation he is about 18 months and at night when she doesnt have much time to walk him (she takes him two hours in the morning, one hour in the afternoon but evening comes and he still wants to go out) she will take him to a nearby field and with a laser pen have him charging around all over the place! completely tires him out and he is obsessed, he is very much like a cat and it works perfectly at night.

He has always been well socialised but was a very enthusiastic pup he would always come back and do as he was told if you got his attention before he saw anything, however people didnt like a huge alsation running at them barking and noone believed he was a pup due to his size. Now he is so well behaved and she takes the laser with her everywhere. So many people have commented on what an amazing transformation its been and hes more content at home as he is more exercised. Only problems are he carrys any kind of pen he thinks might work around with him and will stand barking at you if he wants to play with it and it can take a while to figure he is after a laser.

Hope this might help! I think if you can get a dog obsessed with any kind of toy its brilliant a laser is just great as u have to stand there and not move whilst the dog does all the running!


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

annabel said:


> Particularly in these two spaniel breeds, unfortunately - have to say I would choose working lines or at the very least choose part coloured pet cocker lines.
> 
> To answer the OP's question - I think Michelle is right, diet has a big influencing factor on things. I'm a big fan of BARF but even if you're not why not try chucking some raw beef bones to your doggly so the pup has something to work away at? I think the magnesium content is really calming.
> 
> ...





Michelle G said:


> I agree with what everyone has said regarding breed - they are high energy dogs.
> 
> Is it worth looking at her food to? What do you feed her? Ive read that some foods can cause hyperactivity especially in high energy dogs!
> Skinners Trial&field is a good working dog food...its lower in protein and is free of all the additives&preservatives that all can cause hyperactivity from what I have read  Being a working dog food it is also VAT free so cheaper.
> ...


Thanks for your replies. Raw beef bones are a great idea. She'll love them and they'll keep her occupied. I'll pop to butchers tonight!

I've had a look at some BARF info online. I'm now sure as anything the food we're currently giving her is the problem! Please dont shout at me too much, or gang up on me... but we're currently feeding her a Bakers Complete mix. :2wallbang: Could you tell me where BARF is available to buy, or if you order it online? Definately need to try that!

Thankyou both for your replies, maybe once she is a little calmer she'll be better on the lead! :notworthy:


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

trukevoli said:


> Not sure if this will help or work but my mum has a very exciteable alsation he is about 18 months and at night when she doesnt have much time to walk him (she takes him two hours in the morning, one hour in the afternoon but evening comes and he still wants to go out) she will take him to a nearby field and with a laser pen have him charging around all over the place! completely tires him out and he is obsessed, he is very much like a cat and it works perfectly at night.
> 
> He has always been well socialised but was a very enthusiastic pup he would always come back and do as he was told if you got his attention before he saw anything, however people didnt like a huge alsation running at them barking and noone believed he was a pup due to his size. Now he is so well behaved and she takes the laser with her everywhere. So many people have commented on what an amazing transformation its been and hes more content at home as he is more exercised. Only problems are he carrys any kind of pen he thinks might work around with him and will stand barking at you if he wants to play with it and it can take a while to figure he is after a laser.
> 
> Hope this might help! I think if you can get a dog obsessed with any kind of toy its brilliant a laser is just great as u have to stand there and not move whilst the dog does all the running!


Thanks for idea. To be honest, getting her to move around on a walk is not a problem. She LOVES having balls thrown for her, and will always fetch them back. Getting them back from her is sometimes a mission, but i use two balls to encourage the dropping of the first. 

Would love to see your mums alsation do that. He must think he's a big cat :lol2: 

Thanks again!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Triggy said:


> Thanks for your replies. Raw beef bones are a great idea. She'll love them and they'll keep her occupied. I'll pop to butchers tonight!
> 
> I've had a look at some BARF info online. I'm now sure as anything the food we're currently giving her is the problem! Please dont shout at me too much, or gang up on me... but we're currently feeding her a Bakers Complete mix. :2wallbang: Could you tell me where BARF is available to buy, or if you order it online? Definately need to try that!
> 
> Thankyou both for your replies, maybe once she is a little calmer she'll be better on the lead! :notworthy:


 

:gasp: No wonder shes super hyper, Bakers contains more additives and colourings than it does actual meat content


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

eek get her off that crap now, get her on a nice working diet mine get Doctor Johns the green bag its very good and not to expensive 15KG sack is around the £8.50 mark (VAT free to) but they are plenty of good dry working food out there


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

Cant believe how bad its reading up online and with you guys! Stupid believable adverts on TV. Should be banned! :lol2: Will Get her off this dirt and try her on a better dry working food. Will let ya know how it goes!! Thanks for everyones suggestions and help! : victory:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

my friend trained our jrx staff and his spaniel who is a gun dog to heal all he did was keep it up everyday and if the dog pull he would stop and wait till the dog calm and say heal every time u can reward with treats but he didnt needed.
but i would say trier the dog out and start training.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

also when all our dogs was youngger and full of beans we done bike rides with them and it worked alot they was still active after them, out 2 dogs are now over 1 years old and they are much better and they play fight alot now so they trier themself out.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

I would get her onto something with no crap in it. 
James wellbeloved
Burns
Wainwrights
Natures menu/diet 

or similar brands - im sure in a few weeks you will see huge difference.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Honestly, diet makes _such_ a difference. A friend of mine has two border collies (around two years old) that he got from a farm as pups. He was tearing his hair out because - despite him working from home and giving them loads of attention, mental and physical stimulation - there were no end of problems in regards to their housetraining and general behaviour. They were very whiny dogs who seemed impossible to chill especially during the night. They were essentially just acting like hyperactive children - being naughty and almost impossible to control. He had been feeding them on Bakers for as long as he could remember. In fairness to him (as is the case with a lot of other dog owners) he genuinely thought he was doing the best thing as he believed that it was better feeding that than a lot of other, cheaper foods on the market. When I told him to read up about it online he stopped feeding them immediately and the difference in their behaviour is phenomenal. They're now well behaving, housetrained and - most importantly - happy dogs. They seemed to have calmed down so much and are by no means as skittish and demanding of attention as they were before... so there is hope! And it just goes to show what a massive difference what we put into their (and indeed our own!) bodies in regards to how it affects behaviour.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

* - I should point out when I say "stopped feeding them" I mean as in Bakers, and not just food in general. Although I imagine ceasing to feed dogs in general would eventually result in a lack of hyperactivity!


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

pippainnit said:


> Honestly, diet makes _such_ a difference. A friend of mine has two border collies (around two years old) that he got from a farm as pups. He was tearing his hair out because - despite him working from home and giving them loads of attention, mental and physical stimulation - there were no end of problems in regards to their housetraining and general behaviour. They were very whiny dogs who seemed impossible to chill especially during the night. They were essentially just acting like hyperactive children - being naughty and almost impossible to control. He had been feeding them on Bakers for as long as he could remember. In fairness to him (as is the case with a lot of other dog owners) he genuinely thought he was doing the best thing as he believed that it was better feeding that than a lot of other, cheaper foods on the market. When I told him to read up about it online he stopped feeding them immediately and the difference in their behaviour is phenomenal. They're now well behaving, housetrained and - most importantly - happy dogs. They seemed to have calmed down so much and are by no means as skittish and demanding of attention as they were before... so there is hope! And it just goes to show what a massive difference what we put into their (and indeed our own!) bodies in regards to how it affects behaviour.


That story is so familiar :blush: it seems from your friend, there could be light at the end of the tunnel!! I REALLY hope this works. I completely understand how your friend felt. Up until now i felt we were almost spoiling her by giving her a "good" food. How much further from the truth could i be!!! Thanks for the inspirational story :2thumb:


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Triggy said:


> Thanks for your replies. Raw beef bones are a great idea. She'll love them and they'll keep her occupied. I'll pop to butchers tonight!
> 
> I've had a look at some BARF info online. I'm now sure as anything the food we're currently giving her is the problem! Please dont shout at me too much, or gang up on me... but we're currently feeding her a Bakers Complete mix. :2wallbang: Could you tell me where BARF is available to buy, or if you order it online? Definately need to try that!
> 
> Thankyou both for your replies, maybe once she is a little calmer she'll be better on the lead! :notworthy:


Don't beat yourself up!

Darlings do BARF made easy if you have freezer space - Real, Raw, Organic Dog Food Supplier - Home
Have to order from them direct I think but have spoken to some of the staff and they are LOVELY.

Also, Naturediet do something similar except it's cooked and preserved, though their website will try & convince you they're better than DIY BARF -
Natural Dog Food | Naturediet
Available from [email protected] etc

Prize Choice do frozen blocks & bags of meat, sold at [email protected] etc
Natural Frozen Pet Foods - Prize Choice - The Natural Food for Healthy Animals

Durham animal feeds & Landywoods both do freezer orders if you have a dog-dedicated freezer or can club together with friends -
Landywood Pet Foods : Home
Durham Animal Feeds :: DAF Petfood - Durham Animal Feeds

Also, Morrisons generally have meat bones in their butcher sections, asda do great value smartprice chicken wings and there's a new (very expensive) dried food available called applaws which is v. high meat content.


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

annabel said:


> Don't beat yourself up!
> 
> Darlings do BARF made easy if you have freezer space - Real, Raw, Organic Dog Food Supplier - Home
> Have to order from them direct I think but have spoken to some of the staff and they are LOVELY.
> ...


Thanks for suggestions. Going to get some tonight hopefully. Will let ya know which i get.

Probably a REALLY stupid question... but if I give her raw chicken, will i have to follow her around with anti-bacterial cleaner incase she drops it on floor? Only i have a young daughter and dont want her getting Salmonella poisoning... :blush: I've probably really just embarrassed myself, but if i dont ask, i wont know.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Triggy said:


> Thanks for suggestions. Going to get some tonight hopefully. Will let ya know which i get.
> 
> Probably a REALLY stupid question... but if I give her raw chicken, will i have to follow her around with anti-bacterial cleaner incase she drops it on floor? Only i have a young daughter and dont want her getting Salmonella poisoning... :blush: I've probably really just embarrassed myself, but if i dont ask, i wont know.


Pop her in a room with an easily cleaned floor or in a crate and mop up after her. Or if you have a screened bath/shower that is closed off, put her in there, wait until she's eaten, then you just have to spray and shower it down. :2thumb:


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Triggy said:


> Thanks for suggestions. Going to get some tonight hopefully. Will let ya know which i get.
> 
> Probably a REALLY stupid question... but if I give her raw chicken, will i have to follow her around with anti-bacterial cleaner incase she drops it on floor? Only i have a young daughter and dont want her getting Salmonella poisoning... :blush: I've probably really just embarrassed myself, but if i dont ask, i wont know.


Really sensible question actually, nature diet or applaws might be an option till daughter's a bit older? If you have a crate for her, that's where I would feed pup - it is a bit messy and not all that convenient so I tend to feed outside when temps are warmer or in crates & let them have a big bone on an easily cleanable floor.

Edit - could try orijen or acana, also?


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

After reading through some of this thread I understand what you are going through. I have 3 dogs from working parents a sprocker and 2x 3/4 springer 1/4 cocker. Lucky enough for me I only have one "crazy" one like yours. Give the dog a job to do around the house, spaniels crave training and this can only be achieved by you doing it with the dog  

Diet - BARF / Raw food Go for it!! It contains none of the crap found in dog food and will be much better for her!

Training classes do not only teach the dog some obedience they are a form of socalisation too and your dog will soon learn that other dogs are not a threat to her and can/should be fun to be around. If the trainer turns you down they aren't up to what they say they do! so don't get disheartened! Find someone who is up to the job.

I myself have found that Riley (my crazy mutt) is more tired after a 30 min training session than a big 2 hour walk - why ? because I am getting him to use his brain and concentate on me and not run around a field in hope that he will be tired it doesn't work.... after all he is bred to do this for hours at a time!
I agree with other posts that speak about back packs once you let the dog off the lead stick on the back pack. To weigh my pack down I use cans of dog food! This will make the dog work a little and of course will use more energy to move! It is important that not physical exercise but mental exercise is done too!! Recall the dog when out and ask her to do something like sit, lie down paw or something that she knows, reward and then release to let her run about again. The release will be the biggest part of the reward of course!



trukevoli said:


> Not sure if this will help or work but my mum has a very exciteable alsation he is about 18 months and at night when she doesnt have much time to walk him (she takes him two hours in the morning, one hour in the afternoon but evening comes and he still wants to go out) she will take him to a nearby field and with a laser pen have him charging around all over the place! completely tires him out and he is obsessed, he is very much like a cat and it works perfectly at night.


PLEASE PLEASE do not use a lazer pen, it does nothing for their brain it will only get them obsessing over the tiniest shadow / light flash turning it into a bigger problem. Trust me on this the dog will then become obsessed with shadows and lights and all it does is frustrate them, lazer pointer will do the same to him as he cannot physically catch it.

There is lots to teach dogs and a class will help get the basics down but for now I have a few interesting links that you could maybe teach. These can be done in the home

Teaching Touch command 
YouTube - Dog Clicker Training - Teaching the Touch Cue

After learning touch it can be applied else where 
YouTube - How to teach your dog to CLOSE DOORS!

Cover eyes
YouTube - Dog Trick Tutorial: "Cover your eyes!!"

Outside walking training 
YouTube - How to teach your dog to STOP pulling! (part 1)
YouTube - How to teach your dog to CALMLY walk on a LOOSE LEASH (part II)

Hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I can't believe I didnt mention food, it is normally the first thing I start on!

Seriously, I raw feed and on the odd occasion my dogs have had kibble/tinned food since (Only when needed, but I do encourage a normal dog food meal every few days, if your dog should ever be away from you unexpectedly they may have to eat this and helps if they still recognise it as food IMO) I can tell the difference in their behaviour within 12-24 hours of the food for the day or two after. Whilst still being very good girls, they are just more of a handful in just about every way.


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all your possitive advice and recommendations. REALLY, REALLY useful stuff!
Last night I started her on Wainwrights Duck and Rice. I know this isn't everyones prefered dog food, but it's still a huge improvement on Bakers Complete!!! I would like to try her on a BARF diet, but as Christmas has just passed money isnt as free flowing as I'd like yet, but will start soon! I'm going to try her on chicken wings and beef bones soon as well. 

More good news :2thumb: - I'm visiting a local training class tonight to check it out and have a chat with the trainers (without Tink first). I told the lady that she is a little nervous/aggresive with other dogs and that i was concerned about her coming to a group session, and she said to bring along a safety mussle. She said that not only will it make me relax more, if she does "fancy a go" she cant do any damage. Which makes sense.

Thanks again, you've all been great :no1: :2thumb:


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Triggy said:


> Thanks everyone for all your possitive advice and recommendations. REALLY, REALLY useful stuff!
> Last night I started her on Wainwrights Duck and Rice. I know this isn't everyones prefered dog food, but it's still a huge improvement on Bakers Complete!!! I would like to try her on a BARF diet, but as Christmas has just passed money isnt as free flowing as I'd like yet, but will start soon! I'm going to try her on chicken wings and beef bones soon as well.
> 
> More good news :2thumb: - I'm visiting a local training class tonight to check it out and have a chat with the trainers (without Tink first). I told the lady that she is a little nervous/aggresive with other dogs and that i was concerned about her coming to a group session, and she said to bring along a safety mussle. She said that not only will it make me relax more, if she does "fancy a go" she cant do any damage. Which makes sense.
> ...


Ah it's so brilliant to see someone actually take advice on board when it's been given - wishing you all the best!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

nothing wrong with wainwrights when I cant get my Doc Johns my lot get wainwrights hope you see some improvement


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

How did the class go? :mrgreen:


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

Classes start weds evening. I think she'll blitz most of the basics (sit, lay, stay, leave etc.) I'm hoping she can learn to walk with loose lead and also be more socialised. Apparently the class also goes on to do bronze, silver, gold and competition obidience classes. So if she picks it up ok....who knows :2thumb:

Everybody who has come round over the weekend cant believe how much she has changed since putting her on a better food! She is literally a different dog. Before, when we sat down in the evenings to watch tv or a film we'd put her bed in the lounge so she could sit with us, but usually after 20 minutes of her not laying in her bed, jumping up the sofa etc, we usually put her back in the kitchen/diner, both frustrated. Now however...she lays straight down and watches tv :lol2: literally, we look over and she looks more into the film than we are. Its incredible how different she is. 

She also had her first beef bone at the weekend, which she loved. Kept her amused for hours!

So once again, thanks to everyone who gave me advice, you've helped no-end!!! :notworthy: Will post on thurs how classes went.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Glad shes doing well :2thumb:


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok, last night was training night. I had her muzzled as they requested, which she didnt seem to mind. She barked loads at the other dogs. I explained to the trainers that she's walked either late at night or early morning so isn't used to other dogs, which they said is quite common.

As for the training, they were pretty surprised at how non-food orientated she is. While I'm at home and indoors, she'll do anything i want for a treat. Outside the house is a completely different rule. When I'm walking her she wont accept treats at all, which obviously makes outside training pretty difficult. And last night was a real struggle. I even took cheese to make it more appealing, but she just wasn't interested. They've suggested that next week i take a toy of hers to see if that makes any differencce. I really dont think it will, but obviously worth a go. Has anyone got any other ideas? Or had this problem themselves?


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

Did you feed her before you went to the class? 
Not feeding her before class might be an idea as she will be fairly hungry before and might want to do things for food. 
You have to encourage her too.. be more exciting and most of all be patient.
She was probably more interested in what was going on around her on her 1st night, so give her a chance to get used to being around other dogs before you do a spot of training. Even if you get her to sit while around other dogs is a start! 

As for toys... don't leave them lying around the house. Have them out when you are wanting to do training so that you are part of the "game" keep the games short to avoid her getting bored and wandering away! In the dogs mind it is kinda like: " I'm bored... I will wander away and the game is over" so just keep them nice and short and make sure you call the shots!

Hope this is some sort of help!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

ashrussell4190 said:


> Did you feed her before you went to the class?
> Not feeding her before class might be an idea as she will be fairly hungry before and might want to do things for food.
> You have to encourage her too.. be more exciting and most of all be patient.
> She was probably more interested in what was going on around her on her 1st night, so give her a chance to get used to being around other dogs before you do a spot of training. Even if you get her to sit while around other dogs is a start!
> ...


This is a good post. Also look up Liver and garlic cake, my dogs would do anything for lumps of it as I found to my cost when my dog started following someone else at training!!

I made it with liver once, but never again, my kitchen looked like a slaughter house, now I take one large can of tuna chunks in oil and blend it to a paste with a clove or 2 small cloves of garlic (the garlic adds the smell and makes it work) then throw 2 eggs in the blender too, then take the same can from the tuna and fill that with wholemeal bread flour and fold the flour into my garlicky, fishy, eggy paste and microwave in a fairly shallow tupperware dish for 10 mins...bingo instant dog temptation!


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

Agreed liver is pretty awesome! I used it training outside when my dogs were younger as they would do anything for some liver!

However, now I find myself using chopped up hotdogs but that said I am pretty lucky as my dogs are greedy buggers lol!!


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Triggy said:


> Ok, last night was training night. I had her muzzled as they requested, which she didnt seem to mind. She barked loads at the other dogs. I explained to the trainers that she's walked either late at night or early morning so isn't used to other dogs, which they said is quite common.
> 
> As for the training, they were pretty surprised at how non-food orientated she is. While I'm at home and indoors, she'll do anything i want for a treat. Outside the house is a completely different rule. When I'm walking her she wont accept treats at all, which obviously makes outside training pretty difficult. And last night was a real struggle. I even took cheese to make it more appealing, but she just wasn't interested. They've suggested that next week i take a toy of hers to see if that makes any differencce. I really dont think it will, but obviously worth a go. Has anyone got any other ideas? Or had this problem themselves?


Yes, I have this problem exactly. My dog is far too anxious to eat so I take a squeaky toy which isn't 100% effective and the squeak drives other dogs bonkers but it does make for a good sound diversion. Another thing to try is one of those cat sticks with a feather on the end if she has a very strong prey drive. It is so difficult, isn't it? We have made SUCH slow progress but in the end if my dog is as lovely out and about as he is in the house it will be so worth it.

Thing we have most success with is black pudding.


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

Kare said:


> This is a good post. Also look up Liver and garlic cake, my dogs would do anything for lumps of it as I found to my cost when my dog started following someone else at training!!
> 
> I made it with liver once, but never again, my kitchen looked like a slaughter house, now I take one large can of tuna chunks in oil and blend it to a paste with a clove or 2 small cloves of garlic (the garlic adds the smell and makes it work) then throw 2 eggs in the blender too, then take the same can from the tuna and fill that with wholemeal bread flour and fold the flour into my garlicky, fishy, eggy paste and microwave in a fairly shallow tupperware dish for 10 mins...bingo instant dog temptation!


Cant say that sounds very appealing to me, so probably wont join her eating that one, but definately worth a go. Thanks


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

annabel said:


> Yes, I have this problem exactly. My dog is far too anxious to eat so I take a squeaky toy which isn't 100% effective and the squeak drives other dogs bonkers but it does make for a good sound diversion. Another thing to try is one of those cat sticks with a feather on the end if she has a very strong prey drive. It is so difficult, isn't it? We have made SUCH slow progress but in the end if my dog is as lovely out and about as he is in the house it will be so worth it.
> 
> Thing we have most success with is black pudding.


The squeaky toy is good idea, i'll take one with me tonight and see if the trainers are happy for me to use it.
Glad someone understands how hard it is to train a dog who isn't food driven. Indoors she is, but once outside the house, no chance. I've got training again tonight, so hopefully will go better. I'm going to give her a good run before we go as well, so she'll be a little more attentive. Fingers crossed. Thanks for reply


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Triggy said:


> The squeaky toy is good idea, i'll take one with me tonight and see if the trainers are happy for me to use it.
> Glad someone understands how hard it is to train a dog who isn't food driven. Indoors she is, but once outside the house, no chance. I've got training again tonight, so hopefully will go better. I'm going to give her a good run before we go as well, so she'll be a little more attentive. Fingers crossed. Thanks for reply


These are the cat sticks I mean - the dangly bit makes them very appealing to some so perhaps worth a shot?

FELINE FLYER FISHING ROD FEATHER TINSEL POM POM CAT TOY on eBay (end time 17-Feb-11 15:48:39 GMT)


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Deffo mormal for the cross breed you have there. Sounds like she is undersocialised to me. I have a Belgium Shepherd and a springer. The shepherd is very wary of other people and dogs. Basically we try to walk her with friends dogs to build the "no threat" into her, she is adjusting nicely. 

We used to walk the springer all the time and she would just be hyper at home nonstop. Gundog trainers suggested walking her less and guess what? She became a lot more chilled out, with working spaniels it is easy to wind them up too much by long walks. Try toning it down for a few weeks and see if it helps.


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

chalky76 said:


> Deffo mormal for the cross breed you have there. Sounds like she is undersocialised to me. I have a Belgium Shepherd and a springer. The shepherd is very wary of other people and dogs. Basically we try to walk her with friends dogs to build the "no threat" into her, she is adjusting nicely.
> 
> We used to walk the springer all the time and she would just be hyper at home nonstop. Gundog trainers suggested walking her less and guess what? She became a lot more chilled out, with working spaniels it is easy to wind them up too much by long walks. Try toning it down for a few weeks and see if it helps.


Yeah she is definately undersocialised. My own fault unfortunately. For quite a while i was only able to walk her early mornings and later at night, so not a lot of other dogs about.

To be honest, I'm more than happy with how calm she has become simply from changing her food, she really has changed. She has a walk everyday, sometimes 2 and she's great. Thanks for advice tho. : victory:


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

Last night was training night. Was sooo much better than last week. She did her usual barking for a bit, but settled down and only gave the occasional bark throughout the night. Didn't help that there was another "vocal" dog in the room, which often started her off. 
The actual training went really well though, she started to accept food treats for good behaviour and rewards, which is a massive step forward. She reacted very well to bits of bacon, but also to a ball on a string! Was really proud :flrt: looking forward to next week now.


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

Triggy said:


> Last night was training night. Was sooo much better than last week. She did her usual barking for a bit, but settled down and only gave the occasional bark throughout the night. Didn't help that there was another "vocal" dog in the room, which often started her off.
> The actual training went really well though, she started to accept food treats for good behaviour and rewards, which is a massive step forward. She reacted very well to bits of bacon, but also to a ball on a string! Was really proud :flrt: looking forward to next week now.


That is good news, remember little steps at a time and the rewards for both you and the dog will be well worth it in the end.
:2thumb:


----------

